# Starting my 110 Gallon Paludarium **pics**



## slimbolen99 (Apr 5, 2008)

After a few years out of the paludarium hobby (got married), I've finally decided to start anew. My past experience was a 55 gallon setup housing green anoles, green tree frogs, and fire belly toads. It ran for over a year with little maintenance until I had to dismantle it because my new wife didn't enjoy the frogs calling all night. 

So, I've since convinced her that PDFs won't be calling all that much, and she's open to the idea, at least she says she is...

Here begins my journey:

I will be utilizing a 110 X High from All Glass Aquarium as the enclosure. The dimensions of this monster are 48"L x 18"W x 29"H. This should give me ample room both depth and width wise...

The plan is to have the left side be the primary land fixture, with a waterfall and stream flowing to the right into a nice river basin. The river basin on the right side will have an approximate size of 13 gallons.

TOP VIEW LOOKING DOWN:









The water will collect in a basin on the left side, and fall over a series of lesser height pieces of glass to the waterfall. From there, it will flow as a stream into the river basin where I will have about 9 neon tetras and a breeding pair of blue rams. The water is returned to the basin on the left side via water pump and pvc piping.

I will be creating my own foam background, as well as trim around the tops of the glass partitions.

I will be utilizing three twin tube florescent light fixtures. There will be one actinic bulb and one plant bulb. The other 4 bulbs will be full spectrum.

I will also be utilizing two small humidifiers from Wal-Mart that will run for 8 hours at night and 2 hours during the day (by way of timers). I believe this should allow enough moisture in the air to supplement regular misting by hand. A 1/4 hp air pump will provide ample ventilation through several pvc tubes and nozzles and will also be on timers, so there will be calm times throughout the day and evening.

FRONT VIEW:









This should leave me ample planting area on the land side of things, as well as plenty of room for some aquatic plants.

TOP VIEW LOOKING DOWN W/ PLANTS:









NOW HERE ARE MY QUESTIONS:
1. How many and what species of PDF would you suggest in a setup like this?
2. What type of plants would you suggest? I'm thinking about the following: 
- Nephrolepis cordifolia 'duffii' (Lemon Button Fern)
- Ficus pumila var. quercifolia - Oak Leaf Creeping Fig
- Live Tropical Moss
- Neoregelia 'Echo'
- Neo. June Night cv of Windemere


Please let me know what you think of the plan. I'm looking at beginning this build in JUNE and am in the planning stages right now.

Thanks everyone!
Bb


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

It looks like you are doing a great job of planning it out. The sketches are nice, I only do mine with paper and pencil.
From what I have read Leucomelas and Galacts are both good frogs for a paludarium. Some of them really like the water. I have one Leuc that goes straight for the water if he is ever frightened.
You list your meadow as being equal to about 32 gallons. This would be enough for 3 to 4 of either one of these frogs. 

It seems like your plan for humidifiers seems like a bit much. I do not use a humidifier at all, and I always have plenty of humidity. I only hand mist once a day, to every other day. The frogs like it humid, but they do well with drops down to 65% to 75%, and spikes to 90%+ with misting or humidifier.


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks brettlt. The gallons listed in the meadow area are calculated as the depth of dirt, etc, needed to fill it...not including the vertical empty space above the surface...don't know if that makes a difference or not...

I think I'll have to really experiment with the humidifier while the tank is empty to see what kindof output it's going to throw...may not need to run it that much, like you say.

As far as livestock goes - are there any blue PDFs' that a guy could safely house? I like the look of the Leucomelas, but blue is my favorite color, as well as my wife's...just thinking out loud.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Azureus are blue, but do not do well in groups...


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 5, 2008)

How about a group of one of these?

Dendrobates tinctorius
Dendrobates Amazonicus (my wife would like the KU colors)
Dendrobates ventrimaculatus


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Dendrobates tinctorius - also not good in groups as adults you'll have aggression. 
Dendrobates Amazonicus and Dendrobates ventrimaculatus would be fine, but not recommended if these are your fist dart frogs! Not good beginner frogs


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Blue and Black Auratus would do ok in a group. But they are said to be pretty shy. I know of one member with a paladarium that houses a group of Dendrobates galactonotus, she says they will even swim in the water to catch run away flies. They are typically black and red, black and orange, or black and yellow. Good group frogs and very pretty.

Azureus are the prettiest "blue" frog, but tend to be very agressive. A pair would do well though. There are also Intermedius that have blueish legs, and do well in groups, but they are thumbnails and can be more difficult to deal with, but certainly not impossible.

As far as the three mentioned above. Tictorius are also agressive and territorial. It might be possible to pull of a small group, but it is a risk, some would say a big risk. Maybe a trio of two males and one female at beast, but even then.

D. amazonicus would do ok in a group. Main draw back, they are known to be very shy (although some say theirs are very bold), and they run about $100.00 - $150.00 a pop.

D. ventrimaculatus are either the same frog as D. amazonicus or almost, so the above comments apply.

Look into Imitator, Intermedius, D. leucomelas, D. auratus, with the later two being some of the best starter darts.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

As said, Tincs in their adulthood will fight for territory if they are kept in groups, and won't climb with the space you have. Ventrimaculatus would be great and are easy for beginners with thumbnails(were my first also); I don't see at all why they would not be good for newbie froggers other than they are too small? Leucomelas would also be great in this viv, and are hardy breeders. 

A group of 4 or so of the Vents or Leucs would be great  .

Goodluck,

William


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

From what you posted originally, I would say stay away from Leucs. Their call is very audible, and when I had some they made me lose a fair bit of sleep. I'm not sure how well auratus do with water, but otherwise blue auratus sounds like what you are looking for.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

§lipperhead said:


> As said, Tincs in their adulthood will fight for territory if they are kept in groups, and won't climb with the space you have.


Mine actually climb as much as they are on the ground. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

I would say go with Blue and Black auratus. They aren't the boldest frogs, but mine aren't that shy either. They actually climb quite a bit too. I'd suggest a group of them especially since you said calling was an issue, the auratus call is so quite you have to be right next to them to here it, I see my little guys perched up on the coco hut calling all the time, but never hear it, just see their little throats going. Maybe Im just prejudice since I love my little guys.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> §lipperhead said:
> 
> 
> > As said, Tincs in their adulthood will fight for territory if they are kept in groups, and won't climb with the space you have.
> ...


Wow really? When making my 29galT and searching for frogs for it people hated the idea of housing Tincs because they move very little(if at all) up the background. I just hear from others they don't climb a lot, but some might have larger toe pads than others :wink: .


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

One has always done. The other learned it more recently. But bother climb pretty high up every day, and sleep up there. Tank is pretty tall too, 24". It is a case by case situation I think. But I think if the frogs can figure out a way to get up they will.


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 5, 2008)

I think I'm going to go with two pairs of D. ventrimaculatus. I'm going to have a 38 gallon tank as a hospital tank / plant rearing / fry rearing (if I'm ever lucky enough) tank...so if there's too much aggression, I can always put the second pair in there.

I would think that four frogs in an enclosure of 110 gallons (about 432 square inches or 3 sq. feet of dry land, not including the back of the tank), would be enough, but I could be completely wrong. I suppose every species is going to be different.

If I was going in the direction of a red PDF, what would one suggest as potential species??

Thanks again everyone for your friendly advice!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Red Ventrimaculatus of course! Commonly known as Amazonicus... Iquitos Vents are sort of red but have yellow blended in. Check ou the pictures on the care sheet.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Red and black Glacts too, or Pumillio.


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

just seeing how this one is going. Been a year


----------

